# Ielts re-checking suggest pls



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Dear All

I have got my IELTS score as

Listening - 9
Reading - 9
Speaking - 8.5
Writing - 6.5

I'm very confident that I did well in writing. I'm now confused if I have to just resit for another exam or apply for recheck. Please share your valuable sugeestions and experience with me. Thanks in advance.

lane: Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Pal,

register next exam while make ielts complaint. Refund iellts fee if u get +ve complaint result.

tip: make complaint in more than one section: e.g., both writing and speaking.

never waste time


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

rpkbuviki said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have got my IELTS score as
> 
> ...


You are very good in language, i would recommend you to make another attempt, definitely you would get 7+.


----------



## mike08 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Recheck of IELTSesult*

With such a fantastic score, I hope that you lodged an appeal. Can you reply whether you did so? If so, what was the result. In my experience, you had a good chance to have the mark increased. I hope so!


----------



## nage46 (May 23, 2010)

No harm re appealing , with such a score I believe you can get more in Writing . If result is more than you get refund of your IELTS fee too.


----------



## mike08 (Jun 4, 2010)

But it must be appealed within 6 weeks of receiving the test result.


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Thank you friends. Any more opinion/experience please share .

lane: Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty good score for other items.
Dont waste the opportunity for recheck and be fast
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## deoman (Mar 6, 2012)

*ielts rechecking*

Hi,
I am Dr.Deoman, i got following scores in ielts in my 2ND attempt,Listening 8, Reading 8,Speaking 8 and Writing 6.5 in UK..........But just 2months in my 1st attempt, i got reading 8,speaking 8,writing 7.5 and listening 6.5(due to difficulty in adjusting with microphone) in Nepal. I am not 100 percent satisfied with writing band in UK and applied for rechecking. Please if anyone have got positive feedback's from rechecking,do share with me as now i have run out of money to apply for next ielts exam. Thank you


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi,

I would suggest to make an attempt again, as your language is good. Do not waste time in waiting, as most of the results go unchanged, unless it was marked carelessly by the first examiner. I went for re-marking for speaking, but could not get 7, as my speaking score was 6.5. In the next attempt I got 7.5 in speaking, so practice more rigorously and give an attempt. Hardly 100 odd days left for July change. Good luck!!!!


----------



## deoman (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you for the response.Hoping to find a job,then try it again...........Wish me luck, my friend


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rpkbuviki said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have got my IELTS score as
> 
> ...


HI rpkbuviki,

Could you please tell me if u took some training, or referred some books..i have my exam soon..and do not want to sit again for the exam...

Regards,
Rinkesh


----------



## FarAwayFromYou (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi..
I applied to recheck my IELTS speaking section. It got changed to 7 from 6.5 and that makes my result 7 each.
All the best for all. Rechecking for speaking and writing is worth. you might get lucky just like myself.


----------



## biju_caj (Jul 11, 2012)

*Go for remarking*

Recently,This is happening to many candidates - scoring 6.5 in writing while getting a high score in other modules.

I am also a victim and got my score upgraded to 7.5 from 6.5 after remarking.

Seeing your score , I reckon you have a high probability of achieving a higher score.
GO FOR IT WITHOUT A SHADOW OF DOUBT.


----------

